# Bianchi Veloce vs. Eros, Campy Veloce vs. Mirage



## raa1976 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm trying to decide between a Veloce for $1400 and a Eros for $1000. The bikes are pretty similar, same frame and fork etc. The differences are that the Veloce is a 30spd with Campy Veloce components and a Campy Vento G3 wheelset whereas the Eros is a 27spd with Campy Mirage components and an Alex ALX 320 wheelset. How much of a difference is there between Veloce and Mirage components? How much of a difference is there between the wheelsets? Would it be better if I spent more for the "better" components? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

I can't really speak on the components, but I would think that it would be similar to comparing the Shimano 105 grouppo to Tiagra. My understanding is that the Veloce is Campy's entry level race stuff.... I don't know if it's worth $400 extra though. 

Are you set on the steal frames? Otherwise, I'd look at the San Mateo... In fact, if you by chance fit a size 55 frame, eBay has some good deals on a couple Bianchi bikes (depending on how high the auctions go of course...).

Anyhow, don't know if that helped any, but I hope it did!


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

raa1976 said:


> I'm trying to decide between a Veloce for $1400 and a Eros for $1000. The bikes are pretty similar, same frame and fork etc. The differences are that the Veloce is a 30spd with Campy Veloce components and a Campy Vento G3 wheelset whereas the Eros is a 27spd with Campy Mirage components and an Alex ALX 320 wheelset. How much of a difference is there between Veloce and Mirage components? How much of a difference is there between the wheelsets? Would it be better if I spent more for the "better" components? any help would be greatly appreciated.


Can't comment on the Mirage and Alex wheels, but at 215 (ilbs), the Vento's and Veloce group have been holding up rather well for me so far. Averaging 125 miles a week, no truing issues or the like. 2020 miles thus far.


----------



## rks1157 (Mar 12, 2006)

I recently faced the same question. Fortunately the store had both the Eros and Veloce available for test riding. The road behind the store is pitted, narrow and has a lot of pot-holes. I was able to take both bikes out several times.
The Eros is a nice bike- light and spritley but I found the drive train to be noisy and unresponsive. The Campy components on the Veloce do what one expects Campy parts to do - very precise in the rear, slightly less precise in the front.

I have the 2005 Veloce, - on the '06, the components are a group set. The '05 comes with a triple front/Mirage derailleur, the rear is a Veloce derailleur. On the '06 it's a compact set with a double ring, I like the triple but I'd bet the Veloce front is more responsive than the Mirage.

The Eros has the Mirage group on both the '05 and '06.

As far as the rims go, the Ventos are nice, much nicer than the Mavics on the Eros. The Ergo Power brakes are great, the Ergo shifters are precise and are rebuildable. I was in a hit-and-run last month so I've already had one rebuilt - expensive ($80.00) and parts were not on the shelf so it took a while.

Is the Veloce worth the price in contrast to the Eros? - My opinion is yes, I ride daily and enjoy every ride.


----------



## CyclingArkansas (Jan 16, 2006)

I would go with the Veloce it is uber smooth and is deadly on hills and quick sprints I do not like the Mirage due to it being plasticy (it looks like walmart stuff) The Veloce (i compare it to Ultegra and maybe 105 10 spd, Veloce is entry race level) is very smooth and on My 2k4 Veloce it is still running nice and smooth (I do an average of 2-300 miles a week..and for 2 years it has still held up)!!!!! The bianchi Veloce's frame and Ventos cobination are very aerodynamic (while the Alex are not), and slice through wind like crap through a duck..framewise....my new 2k6 Veloce frame is super smooth and when people ridde it they are stunned how it glides.my 2k4 has been in 2 crashes.....It ramed into a curb, headon at 30 mph..and Bianchi replaced it due to the welding being bent...and sliding out on sand goin high 20's and it isnt bent scratched or anything...VERY RELIABLE!!!! but I would go with The Veloce or the Giro(very light, has 105-10speed and carbon rear triangles)If I were in this situation...email me if you have any questions....I own a few Bianchi's


----------

